# CBBT Grand Slam... then getting slammed.



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a long two part post. 

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/07/grand-slam.html

If you intend to read it, then just click on the link, cuz I'm about to spoil it.

If you don't want to read it all, here's a short version.

I got a 18" and 21.5" flounder, a 16" tog, a 24.5" Sheepie, a 25.5" sheepie, a 23" sheepie, and a 12" spade. It was awesome until mother nature unleashed a fury the likes of which I had never been on the water for. 60+ mph wind, deadly lighting, etc. I made it just fine, but another kayaker turtled and lost a bunch of stuff. Luckily he knew how to get back in on his own.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Rob, your the second craziest korean I know.... Glad to hear your safe brother.....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Now that is one hell of a day! Glad you were able to duck the lightning! I hate that stuff!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I and my friends ( Upper Bay Anglers) have been waiting for your CBBT post for a loooooooong time. Since we can make only a few trips there, we have been checking your report daily to see what's available.

Glad to hear everyone got back safe. I got turtled often and I leash everything to minimized the loss. Since I fish alone usually miles off the shore, the paddle must be leashed. I can loose everyting but not the paddle.

We (the upper bay anglers) are planning to fish CBBT in few week. please help us. 

Thanks for the report
joe


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

glad to hear youre ok!!


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

awsome catch glad u made it back safe


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad you made it back. I would have tried to shove everything in my rod pod haha. My career involves me working on the water, thats why no matter where we are at, my eye is always checking out the sky. Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad you both made it out OK Rob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. All the kind thoughts are appreciated. Joe, if you leash your paddle, make sure you have a non-folding knife easily accessible on your vest or body. I understand that losing your paddle is not an option, but having a paddle leash increases your chances of getting tangled on the way out. And getting tangled in wild conditions is bad news. I keep an extra paddle in my rod pod so I don't leash mine. As far as fishing the CBBT, shoot me a PM, let me know what you need help with. 

FishyFingers, you make a good point. I'm always looking around at the horizon, checking which way the wind is going, watching what other boats are doing, and usually I have my VHF radio on with the weather. This time, it caught me off guard. I guess I was having too much fun fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the catch. Glad ya made out okay with the weather.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Man! What a report! Some quick, good thinking and reactions there Rob! Glad you came out of it!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A little bit of heaven and a little bit of h3ll*

Glad it all worked out.... Its just the law of averages, sooner or later something will go wrong..Electricity is one of my Only Fears, scares the heck out of me.. One of my only no-go's....Have seen the Coast Guard bring back folks and their Yaks when stuff goes wrong.... Again glad your OK... Great Read... 

JAM


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Hahaha yea if I was having the day you were having, I'm sure I would have gotten lost in the fun too!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

what good is fishing without an adventure sometimes !!! glad to hear everyone is ok tho.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rob,
When you fish for Sheepshead do you use a similar rig to what you use for tautog? Also what do you change in the rig when fishing for Spades?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, the rig is similar, but I use a slightly smaller hook for sheepies. I like a 2/0. Kevin likes 3/0 and Lee likes 1/0. Personal preference I guess. The main difference is the distance between the sinker and the dropper loop. I make it longer for my sheepie rig. 18"-24". Spade rig is very different. It's essentially a fishfinder rig with a small jighead or small hook with splitshot on the end. In other words, 2 oz sinker above a swivel, to 18"-24" leader, then hook. I stole it from Kevin.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information! A few of us from Maryland Kayak Fishing are coming down tomorrow to fish CBBT...


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck! Be safe! Unfortunately, I will not be able to fish tomorrow.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Rob, 

Congrats on the awesome fish and definitely glad you are safe. Pretty sure you are the craziest Korean on the board. That is until I'm done with school and I'll be out there too....


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I just got a very interesting reply to this same thread on TKAA, so I thought I would post it here, too. A certified storm spotter agreed that there really wasn't much I could do to predict that storm. My phone and/or VHF radio would have only sent warnings as it was already happening and there were no storm watches issued during that entire day. Also, he posted this sweet radar loop.

http://vortex.plymouth.edu/gen_nids...=15&size=1024x768&loop=yes1&zoom=.173&center=


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm almost positive this was the storm that I just watched "grow" while on the boat. I don't believe they were calling for much rain then all of a sudden a little spot popped up on the radar and from there, just exploded.


----------

